# First woman to be awarded the Distinguished Flying Cross (DFC).



## RackMaster (Apr 21, 2008)

Congratulations Ma'am!  Well done.



> *Merlin pilot is first woman to receive top flying honour*
> 
> *A History and Honour news article*
> 
> ...


----------



## ROS (Apr 21, 2008)

> The aircraft landed at the British Field Hospital just 14 minutes after launch.



Just wow!


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 21, 2008)

This pilot is truly inspiring.  Way to go!

LL


----------



## BS502 (Apr 21, 2008)

That's one hell of an achievement....good for her!! :)


----------



## Rabid Badger (Apr 21, 2008)

Congrats!!..... [and she's gorgeous, too].....mmmmmmm


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Apr 21, 2008)

Well deserved

What a wonderfully positive role model for the girls growing up today.


----------

